# Baby Of The Damned



## rockplayson (Jun 7, 2008)

Hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha LMFAO.

That is funny!


----------



## Grendel (Jul 29, 2007)

Great job! I love the contrast of the yellow eyes with the red.


----------

